# Pastureised Brie and St Agur cheese.



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

I know that the advice is to avoid Brie cheese due to it being made with unpastureised milk.  Someone on one of the threads I'm on has found a Brie which is made with pastureised milk.  Also someone else has found that the blue cheese called St Agur is made with pastureised milk.  Does this mean that they are ok to eat during pg even if not cooked (some websites I've been on have said that Brie is ok cooked through as the bug that can be in it is killed by cooking).  if the problem is due to some brands still being made with unpastureised milk then I'll check the labels but if it's something else then obviously I'll avoid.  My sister loves St Agur and ate it throughout both her pgs and both her LO's are fine.  I'm erring on the side of caution due to IVF pgs being more vulnerable and also twin pg which is more risky than singleton.  In case it makes a difference my pg is going really well and I'm feeling great.  Apart from mild hayfever (slightly sniffly nose when I'm near fresh cut grass), I have no other medical problems, DH has mild Asthma in case this makes a difference.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If it is made with pasteurised milk, then it should be safe, but it might be best to err on the side of caution, just for a few months,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for that, when it says that Brie needs to be cooked, is that to completely melted or just heated so it's hot?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I think to be on the safe side, cooked to be melted xx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

.  There's a Cafe in town that does crepes, one of the savoury ones is Brie, Tomato, Mushroom and Pesto.  It's cooked to hot all through but the Brie isn't melted.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I've never been asked it before, so I'm not 100% sure, but I suppose it's only properly cooked if it has melted, otherwise its just hot?  As I say though, I'm not 100%, so it might be an idea to double check with your midwife to get a second opinion.  I always prefer to err on the side of caution, then you know for certain xx


----------

